# V12 Packard Merlin 55 Chev!



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

hi everyone.

There may be a slight possibility that some of you are aware of this but i thought i'd post it anyway. As stated before the car has a supercharged V12 Packard Merlin Rollys Royce engine same as the late model P-51 Mustangs used. The car was built in Australia by well known hot rod builder Rod Hadfield. The engine is rated for 3000hp and is legal to drive in Victoria, thus making the world's most powerful street legal vehicle. here are some pics:


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

here are a second set of pics. BTW the paint scheme is based on the 352nd fighter group.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

here some more pics:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

that really is amazing and i love the paint job- but those tyres don't look like they're up to much you'd think he'd get some kick @ss ones or something.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Bet it sounds great though, you wouldn't need to go anywhere in it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

i love all the dials too, a lovely touch........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you seen the Jay Leno Tank Car. Someguy put a M48 tank Cadillac 1600cid V12 engine into a car. Engine capable of 1600hp and 3000lb-ft torque. With Allison transmission, delivers 1500lb-ft of torque. Not 3000hp, but still most impressive...if money is no object. He upgraded the engine with fuel injection and twin turbos. Car weight = 9200lbs. I read he can cut the tires loose in all 6 gears. What a monster.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

man alive what a car for a sunday drive!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know. Look at the wheels on that pig.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

and the heatsinks at the top.........


----------



## timshatz (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably uses cheap tires 'cause he goes through a set every time he starts the thing!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that really is amazing and i love the paint job- but those tyres don't look like they're up to much you'd think he'd get some kick @ss ones or something.........



the tyres on the close up shots were only mock ups. On the front and rear he uses hoosiers the rear being 205/65R15 and on the front 15x18.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Have you seen the Jay Leno Tank Car. Someguy put a M48 tank Cadillac 1600cid V12 engine into a car.



matt, if i recall correctly, I am pretty sure that the Blastolene brothers built it originally and after jay expressed interest in it they sold it to him.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

You know more than I do. I do know that Leno did not build it, he bought it from someone and that Banks did the turbo work.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 29, 2007)

both of em' are monsters!


----------



## Tim the Terrible (Jan 30, 2007)

The chevvy was on ebay a few months back


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

wow how much did she go for?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure it was the final objective chevy tim?


----------

